# Wood doors in Patz area



## redman2 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not too long ago I had a home fire here in south Texas and lost just about everything.
I in the process of rebuilding and might want to use the carved doors I viewed in Patz during 'Day of the Dead' at one of the zocalos.
If I remember correctly there were three types of wood that could be used to make the doors and the choice of wood would change the cost of the doors.
I need a front door and interior doors but do not remember what the cost would be or how to get them back to Texas. It seems this type of door has many makers in Patz and the surrounding area.
If I can get a good deal on the doors arriving in Patz would be next the step.
Does anyone have knowledge about this type door?
Any help will be greatly appreciated, thanks, David.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Parota is often used for doors, windows and furniture due to its dark, rich color. Being a hardwood, it demonstrates great resistance to humidity and termites. Unfortunately because of the high demand for the wood, there is a significant decrease in the population of old Parota trees in the Bahia de Banderas area.
You might benefit from a trip to explore the door-makers and the carving patterns that attract you. You could then provide dimensions needed for your home, in order to accommodate standard sizes for screen doors or future replacement doors. It would probably entail a wait and a return trip for the finished product. There are many carvers in the area, especially in Tzintzuntzan, just north of Patzcuaro. Locals can give better advice and knocking on an attractive door might get you some proud recommendations.


----------

